# morocco



## 93167 (May 1, 2005)

My husband and I are heading for Spain the 3rd Jan Dover/Dunkerque and hope to be able to go over to Morocco for about a month but we have not done this before. I understand there is a place somewhere that motorhomes meet and go over in a group. I also understand that this is because it is cheaper and safer.
We have Insurance with Saga and it is free, so we would like some advice from anyone who has done this before or will be going in January. We have only had a motorhome for 2years so we are still experimenting. Also we like to wild camp so are there any place that you know of in Spain. Thanks


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Martini

Motorhomes sometimes stay on the dock at Algeciras before cossing but I've never heard about it being cheaper if you travel with a group. There are companies that run escorted holidays to Morocco but these don't come cheap. This is maybe what you heard about. Don't worry about your safety, we always felt a lot safer in Morocco than in Spain. We have stopped wintering in Morocco because it got so crowded.

The ferry tickets are best bought from the port complex at Algeciras. They will also give you the necessary visa forms for the entry in Morocco (ask for an extra set for your return as this makes life easier then). We stayed overnight in Ceuta and crossed into Morocco first thing in the morning.
It took about forty-five minutes to complete the formalities at the border.

On arrival at the border you will be directed to a parking area. 

1 Take visa forms and passports to "ENQUIRIES OFFICE" on the left hand side of compound. Write Vehicle Registration Number on reverse of drivers form. You will get an entry visa for three months. This can be extended at a later date by proof of means i.e. "PLASTIC" or opening a local bank account in Morocco. 

2 Take Vehicle Registration Document and GREEN CARD to the customs office (signed Registration of Vehicles). There you will complete a green form they keep the original you keep the duplicate. (Don't loose this as it's needed to get out of the country). Return to the vehicle with the form and wait for the inspection by the customs official. After inspection a temporary tax disc is issued (ours was glued to the inside of the windscreen). 

Currency exchange can be completed while waiting for the customs inspection. Jan 2004 rate was 16DH=£1. We found it was not necessary to bribe officials or pay "helpers" to complete the border formalities. A working knowledge of French is very useful. Generally if the ladies sort out the paperwork at the border they are treated with more respect. 

The cost of living is very cheap compared with Europe. Site fees averaged at approx. £3-£5 per night. Electricity where available was not reliable. Gas bottles can be refilled at gas plants in Agadir and Marrakech. Currency is available from hole in the wall cash dispensers in all large towns. International Visa was not available, were we saw the visa sign and tried too use our visa it was Moroccan Visa only. French is widely spoken English in the large cities and tourist areas. 

The locals are keen to buy electrical goods, children's clothes and men's clothes to a degree. We were asked many times whilst at garages refuelling if we had any thing to sell. I have heard that some visitors cover their ferry crossing and living expenses whilst in Morocco by the goods they have sold during their stay. 

During our three months stay we had no problems. We travelled 3000 miles and had a wonderful time. Remember to respect the local traditions and you will find the locals very friendly. If you can get by in French you have a head start. Try to avoid the month of Ramadan. In 2004 the first day of Ramadan is about the 15th October it moves forward about seven days each year. 



ASILAH: 
Two small sites, facilities reasonable. Could be problems in the wet.

RABAT/SALE:
The site in Sale is small and level usable cold showers and toilets. Electricity was OK until the French used their microwaves to cook there evening meal. Hot showers available at extra cost.

CASABLANCA:
Small site, many trees, toilets very poor.

EL JADIDA:
Medium site, toilets usable, within walking distance of town.

SAFI:
Small site, toilets usable, Electricity was dangerous in the wet

MARAKECH:
Large site 10 kms out of town on the Casablanca road. Very good facilities. It is possible to stay overnight in the guarded lorry park (get there early it fills up quickly sometimes) in the city centre next to the Koutoubia Mosque. It's a five-minute walk to the Place Djemaa el-Fna.

ESSAOUIRA:
No site in the town. Over night parking in guarded lorry park near port entrance. There's reasonable site out along the coast road towards Agadir.

TAGHAZOUTE:
Large site, facilities poor, very crowded, small supermarkets close to the site also a couple of restaurants. Gas bottles can be taken to the local supermarkets for refilling in Agadir.

AGADIR:
Medium site facilities reasonable, very crowded/full in winter season.

TIZNIT:
Small site in walled city, facilities usable.

SIDI IFNI:
Two small sites one with marked pitches, which are small.

FORT BOU-JERIF:
Large site set in desert last 8 kms over rough track. Water not suitable for drinking or tea but OK for cooking etc. Facilities good.

TAFROAUTE:
Small site wonderful mountain setting.

TAROUDANT:
No site in town, free parking allowed next to police station.

TALIOUINE:
Small site in Auberge Souktana car park.

QUARZAZAT:
Medium site, toilets usable. On outskirts of town next to noisy nightclub.


ZAGORA:
Camping Sindibad. Toilets and showers usable.

ERFOUD:
Medium site, facilities usable

TODRA GORGE:
Camping Soleil. Facilities very good.

DADES GORGE:
Small site next to hotel along side river. (Will allow use of hotel toilet).

CASCADE D'OUZZOUD:
Sites around cascade area.

MEKNES:
Large site set in walled city, facilities good.

FEZ:
Camping International very expensive (a rip off)

I hope you enjoy your trip,

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello Martini,
Sylvia and I traveled down to morroc three years ago in a landrover discovery.
theres a website called sahara overland and a book of the same name this covers the bourder crossing and routes.
dont under estamate the drive down though france and spain its a long run with loads of tolls take your time enjoy the run south.
we went to Gibraltar for a couple of days before crossing to Ceuta from Algericas fual up in ceuta as its dirt cheap dont stop for ticket touts until you reach the bourder all the paper work you need can be obtained there.
a working knowlege of french is usefull but the goverment guides with badges will help for a price. 
insurence and money is changed at the bourder.
take a deep breath as they dont like dealing with women theres much hand shaking to be done eveyone wants to be your friend.
the guides warn you not to stop for people on motorbikes and bogus brake downs.
as soon as you cross the bourder you are in a differnt culture.
I enyoyed the freedom of morroco but woman can find it a scary country Syliva did.
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

*Maroc Campsites*

I have an extensive list of campsites in Morocco and will email it to anyone who is interested. We spent a month there in Jan/Feb 2003.

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike 

Welcome to our community.

With your extensive knowledge you are an asset to these boards and I look forward to your continued participation.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Just back from Morocco a few days ago

Be aware that if you do not have insurance it is available at the border BUT has gone up considerably..............1200 Dh for 10 days. It can be bought in units of 5,10,20 or 30 days. Little difference in fuel cost re Cueta and Morocco i.e. 6 Dh Ltr (Deisel). Dockside overnight parking is Ok, now being well patroled by police. Some ticket oporators away from port area will give discount, around 10%, as very quite this time of year.

Morocco is dead regarding Motorhomes, unless you do some of the coast sites near Agadir. Inland we saw only ONE motorhome at a campsite near Todra, a few on the road and NONE at Marzouga etc etc. You will have no proble with Ramadam...........it's over. In anycase, given the independance of MH it has little effect anyway.

Tour groups can be expensive but not always (I contract as tour leader to several companies for Morocco and Spain). Costs are from just 550e a tour. But given that some cover ferry, camp etc costs thats not bad..........you take's your choice. All I would say, (from a bias position I hear you say) is that small group tours offer one thing above all else.......security. Morocco IS a safe and secure destination BUT as a loan "breakaway" from my last group found out a small incidedent can have nightmare consiqences.

But go to Morocco...........it's fantastic!


----------

